# Not a bottle, but....



## leffertshook (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

 This is one of my most favorite possesions. Its known as a CD1000 Glass block and dates from the mid to late 1840's. Somewhere between a deep 7-up, emerald, yellow green color. Its actually one of the very first styles of insulators to be used. The slot in the top would have been where the iron wire would have been placed, and a wood cover over that to keep the line from lifting out. This one we dug in SW virginia about 3 years ago. Got another in a light jade aqua color...Early glass, some of my favorite!

 Thanks,
 Richie[]


----------



## bigkitty53 (Nov 14, 2004)

Cool piece Richie!Looks like a chunk of cullet!

 KAT


----------



## drjhostetters (Jan 31, 2005)

what's a cullet?  'cuse my ignorance...

 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## Pontiled (Jan 31, 2005)

Cool insulator!  Where have you been digging? In the Lynchburg area?  No, I really don't want to know _exactly_ where!

 My uncle owns a large piece of land near there (about 300 acres) and it was once used by Confederate forces. Down the road, the lady that used to live there had found some pontil marked medicines in her flower bed. That area has much history.


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi Doc,
 'Cullet', is, for want of a better word, glass "slag".The drips,dregs,broken bits,etc, from production were left near the working furnace to fuse (not melt) together.They would be thrown in the furnace for the next batch,or,melt.I believe it's an industry-related modification of "Cull",("Cull it").


 KAT


----------



## kumtow (Jan 31, 2005)

Cullet is also called glasgal, I think.   Helped to speed up the process of the raw ingredients fusing into glass.


----------



## drjhostetters (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks Kitty..

 Makes sense with your explanation...can I say duh?[8D] 

 Keep on diggin' and findin' and showin'....

 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## kastoo (Feb 1, 2005)

I've seen those before.  They're worth a lot of money.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Not a bottle, but...in reply to kat.*

hi kat , got a question for you, as a kid , walking threw the woods, we find what we thought where pretty colored rocks in a stream.  my father told as it was slag.  would this mean there was a glass factory in the area at one time?  thanks,  rhona


----------



## Tandy (May 7, 2005)

Hi rhona, it seems more likely to me that the pretty rocks you found in a stream, later to be recognised as slag, most probably point to some sort of smelting operation in the area a long time ago. If however, it looked like glass, then a glass factory comes out number one!

 Cheers from South Oz,


----------

